# frames machen nicht das was ich will....



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2002)

also folgendes prob, bin grade an ner homepage am basteln und habe mir geschworen für diese homepage keinen einzigen wysiwyg editor anzufassen. Aber schon das erste Problem und ich steigt trotz emsigem studieren von w3schools net dahinter was ich falsch mache, also hier mal der bereich der probs macht

```
<html>

<frameset cols="162,700,162" border="0">

<frame src="rand.html">

<frameset rows="210,460" border="0">
<frame src="about:blank">
<frame src="about:blank">
</frameset>

<frame src="rand.html" border="0">
</frameset>

</html>
```
So wie ich das verstanden hatte stehen bloße zahlen für pixelangaben. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings diese html seite öffne, dann wirken die frames doch zumindest in horizontaler weise recht relativ, weil das gesamtbild der hp (natürlich noch ohne inhalt) verkleinert sich bei gleichbleibenden proportionen, also eigentlich genau das, was ich umgehen wollte passiert.

Woran liegt das ??? Muss ich das ganze gedöhns noch in einen alles umfassenden frame hengen oder wie ???


----------



## Dunsti (5. Januar 2002)

bloße Zahlen stehen schon für Pixelangaben, aber nur dann, wenn die Gesamtzahl der Pixel auch aufgeht. 

Wenn also die Gesamtbreite ungleich 1024 ist, dann wird das Ganze wieder relativiert und angepasst.

Tip: mach immer mindestens 1 Spalte/Reihe dynamisch:


```
<html>

<frameset cols="162,*,162" border="0">

<frame src="rand.html">

<frameset rows="210,*" border="0">
<frame src="about :blank">
<frame src="about :blank">
</frameset>

<frame src="rand.html" border="0">
</frameset>

</html>
```

somit hast Du immer zwei Seitenränder von je 162 und ein oberes Frame von 210, und die anderen werden angepasst.

hoffe, das hilft

Dunsti


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2002)

kk thx, aber werde wohl

```
<html>

<frameset cols="*,700,*" border="0">
```

nutzen weil das was mir wegen grafiken und so am wichtigsten ist, ist dass die mitte immer 700 px breit ist, aber danke für den denkanstoß


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2002)

oki next prob 


```
<html>

<frameset cols="*,1,700,1,*" border="0">

	<frame src="rand.html">
	<frame src="grenze.html">

	<frameset rows="210,15,*" border="0">
		<frame src="top.html">
		<frame src="grenze.html">
		<frame src="main.html">
	</frameset>

	<frame src="grenze.html">
	<frame src="rand.html" border="0">
</frameset>

</html>
```

*kurz zur erklärung*
-rand.html => html datei mit bgcolor="irgendeinblau"
-grenze.html => html datei mit bgcolor="#000000"
-top.html => html datei mit dem gfxheader
-main.html => da kommt mal der content rein

der 15 pixel hohe frame, momentan noch mit der schwarzen html datei als background wird mal die navi und da ist das prob, dass der mir da scrollbalken rein baut. sonst aber nirgendwo. warum passiert das ???

hier mal wie das aussieht

^^link muss kopiert und innen ie eingefügt werden sonst mag tripod das nicht


----------



## Dunsti (5. Januar 2002)

```
<html>

<frameset cols="*,1,700,1,*" border="0">

	<frame src="rand.html">
	<frame src="grenze.html">

	<frameset rows="210,15,*" border="0">
		<frame src="top.html">
		<frame src="grenze.html" scrolling="no">
		<frame src="main.html">
	</frameset>

	<frame src="grenze.html">
	<frame src="rand.html" border="0">
</frameset>

</html>
```

Dunsti


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2002)

jode funzt thx. hatte mir schon sowas mit scrolling und no gedacht, wusste aber net wie ich es hätte einbetten sollen und meine versuchen dahingehend wahren auch net wirklich fruchtend, aber nu gehts thx


----------

